# Is Aluminum Foil bad?



## Bobes890 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have an aluminum foil tube that I was wondering if it was safe to use for my girls to play in? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My Toast has an irrational fear of any type of aluminum foil or aluminum food wrappers. XD


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Do they like to chew on things? I would be worried they would chew it and ingest little flakes of foil, and if you've ever accidentally eaten little bits of foil you know how irritating it is. I don't know whether or not foil is dangerous to health though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobes890 (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't really noticed my girls chewing on anything other than the food or chew toys I have in their cage. Though when they see something new they sometimes tend to put it in their mouth to see if it's food. I'm thinking that they would just run through the tube and possibly curl up and sleep in it, if anything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Stuff the tube with paper towels and toilet paper? They'll love to shred it and nest. 

By the way, rats can't "accidentally swallow". They've such a set up that allows them to chew without risking swallowing. If they didn't this forum would be a thousand posts of my rat ate tape, wire, wallpaper, paint, etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobes890 (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a great idea! Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Stuff the tube with paper towels and toilet paper? They'll love to shred it and nest.
> 
> By the way, rats can't "accidentally swallow". They've such a set up that allows them to chew without risking swallowing. If they didn't this forum would be a thousand posts of my rat ate tape, wire, wallpaper, paint, etc.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that, that's interesting and reassuring. Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

